# stubborn budgie?



## skyes (Jul 29, 2016)

we have had my budgie skye for a few months now... just one budgie and i have done everything in my power to get him to go onto my finger and he absolutely wont! ive read so many guides and taken him to the vet but nothing is wrong and still nothing is working. he doesn't seem to care for millet or fruits or anything... what can i do? i would love to have a happy budgie...
:cobalt:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi , firstly a happy budgie does not need to be a totally social and person orientated budgie. Many budgies live a completely happy and content life in a cage with free flight and interaction with their humans. All budgies have their own unique personalities and traits. Some are more orientated to wanting to interact and hang around on a shoulder or finger, others are content to be in their own space, and talk to the person from the safety of their cage.
In the amount of time you have your Skye he has gone through many changes, a new home environment, people, strange noises and lots more.
With Budgies the main thing is patience, try using a pencil or a small perch instead of your finger.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

Can you be more specific in terms of explaining the methods you have used so far in trying to tame your budgie?

First and foremost, it's important to work on establishing the foundations of trust and this is done by sitting close to the cage and by talking to your budgie in a calm, positive, encouraging and reassuring way. 
By doing so, in time your budgie will get used to your presence and realize you are not threat and with the help of your voice, you will be able to make the first connection with your budgie.
When you notice real signs of receptiveness and curiosity from your budgie, that's when you can progress in terms of training. If your budgie doesn't like millet, you can offer him a few loose seed and see if he approaches your hand for snack time.
Also if your budgie is currently on a mainly seed diet, giving up on offering him fresh foods is not the way to go, just like with taming, we have to be persistent and consistent. You can present veggies in different ways, sprinkle a few seeds to to entice him to try it out. Some budgies like big leafy greens attached onto the cage's bars, they would even at times bathes on a dripping wet leaf and proceed to eat it too. 
Others prefer to eat chopped up veggies placed on a bowl. Romaine lettuce is good starter veggie for a more stubborn budgie. 
For all the detailed information and tips on improving your budgie's diet, be sure to check the sticky threads at the top of the Diet and Nutrition section of Talk Budgies.
You can also make use of the information found on the stickies here at the Taming and Bonding section and in time, depending on how your budgie responds to your training approach and by closely watching his behaviour, you will be in a better position to determine if getting him a same species friend is the best decision for his overall welfare and happiness.

Good luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Pretty Boy and aluz have offered you excellent advice. :thumbsup:
Not all budgies like to perch on your finger. Some budgies prefer just to play with their toys and interact with you from a distance.
My budgies don't particularly want to "step-up" but they happily perch on my computer laptop or the back or arm of my chair when they want to visit with me. 

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

